
Facebook is a 'living, breathing crime scene,' says one former tech insider - everdev
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/amp/facebook-living-breathing-crime-scene-says-one-former-manager-n837991
======
sidlls
I'd like to see a study about how much exactly Facebook influenced the
election.

From my perspective that election was Hillary's to lose. And she did
(predictably, to this Bernie supporter). Fake news, the Russian Boogeyman,
whatever. It was her complete neglect of key states that did her campaign in.

